# Original Strela



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

I received this watch a couple of weeks ago,and havnt had time to post properly,it is a replacement to a previous Strela i had,but i sold,which i have regreted ever since.This one has a nice early movement,No13450,and is in very good condition.Like me, its showing its age in a couple of places,bent large center seconds hand,and minute pointer should be gold?,but i think it all just adds to its charm.

Keeps near perfect time,as the previous one did,must be the luck of the draw.

.

Best Regards,

Russ.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Very nice Russ, I wouldn`t mind getting a white(cream?) Strela to go with my Sekonda...


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Very nice Russ that looks to be in great shape :thumbup:


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Russ Cook said:


> I received this watch a couple of weeks ago,and havnt had time to post properly,it is a replacement to a previous Strela i had,but i sold,which i have regreted ever since.This one has a nice early movement,No13450,and is in very good condition.Like me, its showing its age in a couple of places,bent large center seconds hand,and minute pointer should be gold?,but i think it all just adds to its charm.
> 
> Keeps near perfect time,as the previous one did,must be the luck of the draw.
> 
> ...


That's a cracker, Russ. I, too, regret selling my modern Strela; would love an old one like this!


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

Many thanks for the kind comments mach,Pil and Chris,and a lovely black dialled Strela mach,i do love the 3017`s.

Regards,

Russ.


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

Russ Cook said:


> I received this watch a couple of weeks ago,and havnt had time to post properly,it is a replacement to a previous Strela i had,but i sold,which i have regreted ever since.This one has a nice early movement,No13450,and is in very good condition.Like me, its showing its age in a couple of places,bent large center seconds hand,and minute pointer should be gold?,but i think it all just adds to its charm.
> 
> Keeps near perfect time,as the previous one did,must be the luck of the draw.
> 
> ...


very nice that Russ you cannot beat that classic design,how long are you keeping it for.

bowie


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

Many thanks,Bowie.This will be a keeper,i have over the last year cut down my collection to just 3017 chronographs,Poljot automatics from 60`s and 70`s,Vostok Volna Precisions and solid gold russians,many of which i have had for several years,i still have a few others,but would only sell them to fund purchases of the aforementioned watches.And theres nothing in the pipeline at the moment.


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi Russ, great looking watch. Mine says hello!










Mark


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

Many thanks Mark,great to see your Strela,as i am sure you know,your one is one of the very first types and very rare with that type of dial configuration.

Regards,

Russ.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

potz said:


> I love Strelas and I have a 1965 3017-calibered one which I bought from the Ukraine. Love to add a modern one to it for more regular wear, but *Mr. Levenberg's prices have rocketed in the last 12 months*.


Haven't they just! :yes: Even for "ordinary" watches never mind chronos! Had a look the other day and was shocked. Bog standard watches at shocking prices - will he survive the credit crunch if he's got a lot of money tied up in stock - who knows?

The trouble is that he's "forcing" up the used market prices as well, Ukraine sellers are suddenly creeping up as well as they realise there's still a market in the West and JL is asking, and getting, (IMO) some silly money for fairly standard pieces.









Of course the lack of supply from the Russian (bloc) factories probably isn't helping either, supply and demand I know h34r:


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

mel said:


> potz said:
> 
> 
> > I love Strelas and I have a 1965 3017-calibered one which I bought from the Ukraine. Love to add a modern one to it for more regular wear, but *Mr. Levenberg's prices have rocketed in the last 12 months*.
> ...


Whilst not being able to speak for Juri Levernbergs watch pricing.Although I have bought his informative books in the past.

I have found the complete opposite,if you take away the iconic models,Strela,original Sturmanskies etc,which will always command a premium,i have found you can now pick up a few bargains,dealing off e.bay,as oposed to on it, with the Russian,Polish Ukranian, sellers that i have got to know,and who are more than willing to have a deal,during the present economic crisis.

Although i will still quite happily buy off e.bay if i see something thats interesting and may cost a bit more

I am awaiting delivery of an interesting Poljot Automatic,and a Rose 14kt gold Poljot.

Regards,

Russ.


----------



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

Wow, I love that! I didn't realise how little the modern Strela had deviated from the original! I don't think your second hand is incorrectly bent as mine also looks that way. It is either purposefully bent or it's the crystal playing tricks on us.

I'd love to see these two together! If ever you decide to sell up... 



Russ Cook said:


> .


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

Many thanks Lewis,Lovely modern Strela you have,they do seem to go together well.

Chris,i have days like that all the time  everytime i attempt anything on the computer its an adventure for me 

Regards,

Russ.


----------



## tomshep (Oct 2, 2008)

I love my cream dialled Poljot 3017. I don't like JL or his business practices. As for his "Informative books"- what?

The book I have on Russian Wristwatches is rubbish.


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

tomshep said:


> I love my cream dialled Poljot 3017. I don't like JL or his business practices. As for his "Informative books"- what?
> 
> The book I have on Russian Wristwatches is rubbish.


Hello to you as well...What book do you have?..He has produced several with genuinly rare watches in them,the most basic is just entitled Russian wristwatches,it has some mistakes,it could be clased as a starter book,but still invaluable in the desert that is Russian watch book history,another of his is, in German,cat`no7 and has some genuinly rare watches and information,i use it all the time,I have forgotten the other titles,i do not have them to hand at the moment

Another book by author,Michael Ceyp,fascination of Russian watches,in German is also another excellent source.

If you have any other sources in book form i would be glad to hear.

As i have mentioned before i can not comment on Mr levernbergs watch Business ,i have never bought a watch of him.


----------



## alfinson (Feb 2, 2006)

Where do you find these vintage Strela? Have been after one for quite some while but cant find them even at ebay (only the newly produced ones, and I already have one of those).

A cream vintage Strela is a very beautiful watch!


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

Hello,

They do come up from time to time,it does take a lot of patience to keep looking,and a little knowledge to check the watches are correct,as i have said before expect to pay more for iconic wtches Strela,sturmanskie etc.

Regards,

Russ


----------

